# Finally, a "rap" I like.



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

FINALLY found a rap song not offensive.
I'm posting here, because "Steve Baccus, the president of the Kansas Farm Bureau, said what the Peterson brothers did on their own is exactly what agriculture groups have been trying to get other farmers to do - use social media to show consumers the real faces of agriculture."


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome remake and video by the bro's. I first seen it come across facebook about a week ago.


----------

